# Axel e Portage

## Pancu

Salve ragazzi,

ho installato axel per velocizzare i download di portage.

Ma non riesco a inserirlo correttamente all'interno di make.conf

Ecco le stringhe che ho aggiunto a /etc/make.conf

```

FETCHCOMMAND="/usr/bin/axel -a -n 8 -o \${DISTDIR}/\${FILE} \${URI}"

RESUMECOMMAND="/usr/bin/axel -a -n 8 -o \${DISTDIR}/\${FILE} \${URI}"

```

Questo l'errore:

```
# emerge *****

ParseError: Invalid token '-n' (not '='): /etc/make.conf: line 14 in /etc/make.conf

```

Potete aiutarmi??

Grazie.

----------

## riverdragon

Io uso

```
FETCHCOMMAND="/usr/bin/axel -a -o \${DISTDIR}/\${FILE} \${URI}"

RESUMECOMMAND=${FETCHCOMMAND}
```

----------

## lucapost

mi incuriosisce questo axel, ora lo provo...

----------

## lucapost

questo è il risultato: http://rafb.net/p/vSPCKN61.html

```

#> grep COMMAND /etc/make.conf |grep -v "#"

FETCHCOMMAND="/usr/bin/axel -a -o ${DISTDIR}/${FILE} ${URI}"

RESUMECOMMAND="${FETCHCOMMAND}"

#> eix -ec portage 

[I] sys-apps/portage (2.2_rc13@11/06/2008): Portage is the package management and distribution system for Gentoo
```

non ho voglia di sbattermi troppo ed intanto torno a curl.

----------

